# Baby Mornng Dove - tell me how to help her!



## aileen (Aug 25, 2005)

A neighborhood cat caught a baby dove, which we saved. She's smaller (less the feathers) than the size of a tennis ball - definitely a month or so old. She lost almost all her tailfeathers, some feathers on the wings, and the legs show the pinkish skin with no feathers. She also seems to be favoring one leg over the other, so I don't know if its an injury or not. I have a cage with food and water and a shelter, and she is eating and drinking and pooping ok, and I've dunked her body in water once, but only done it once because I don't know what she needs in terms of bathing. (My inlaws have tropical birds that require water/spraying mists on them to keep the feathers growing, but I don't know about doves...) Currently, I have the hanging cage at my window where she can see outside, and cover with towels the other side of the cage looking into my bedroom. Daily, I let her sit at my windowsills outside of the cage at dawn and dusk in the living room, when the neighborhood adult doves come around to sit on the wires and then fly down to eat the wildbird seed I put out for them. She seems interested in them and wants to join them, and then starts to fly (but without all the tailfeathers she hits things and drops to the floor...) I think the flying is good exercise, but I don't want her to injure herself further. She's already tamed up to me a bit, like when she's hanging out on my windowsills she gets calm, and then she can hang out on my shoulder indefinitely. SOOOO, I don't know how to proceed... I would like to let her go once she's ok, but if she's not able to survive based on what I said, I can also keep her... Anyone that can help me rehabilitate her and guide me as to what I should do with her (she's named Cuica) please email me at [email protected]. Thanks in advance you experts!! Aileen


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Aileen, 

Thank you for rescuing this little mourning dove. Are you sure it was attacked by a cat? If so, this is worrisome...cats have a bacteria in their mouths that is very dangerous to birds. Are there any cuts or scrapes on the dove that you noticed?

Hopefully other members will jump in and let you know what needs to be done and which antibiotic to use if needed. (I can't remember the one used).

Is the bird eating and drinking at all? Wildbird seed or an actual dove mixture are both fine. 

Let us know,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Aileen,

Ahhhhh...thank you for taking this little one in to your care...


How long have you had this Bird then? Meaning in part, how long has it been since the refered-to Cat attack?


Generally, injuries from a Cat's claws or Teeth, or even just having been caught by a Cat at all, can be dangerous for Doves or other Birds, as Brad mentions above...oweing to the bacteria of the Cat's mouth or claws being on the Feathers for when the Bird preens, or getting somehow into the bloodstream or system of the Bird if any punctures.

If it has been a week or more and your Dove shows no signs of illness, likely they are fine then in that regard..!

Sprained or bruised Thighs or legs usually clear up in a week or two with no special attentions other than soft rumpled cloths and (Heating Pad set to 'low' or "m-a-y-b-e" medium depending on the Heating pad and how much stuff is on it for the effect to end up around 'wrist' temperature of) warmth being available should the Bird with to have them...

Feathers, Tail Feathers, may take several weeks to grow back out.

If yours is eating well, putting away plenty of Seeds and Grit and drinking well and making plenty ( 35 or 40 a-day of) nice poops...likely, just hang on to them as you are, keep them free from any air-conditining drafts or stress-disturbances...and in three weeks or so they will be good-to-go.

If there is any chaulky 'yellow' in the poops let us know...xould be a sign of infection or illness...

Yours might not be old enough to be flying any better than what you presently see anyway...it takes them time to gradually increase their flying skills and stamina for more than short bursts and ascents. practice in their own termms and vlitions are benificial of course.

I have four Baby Doves at the moment, two are siblings and the same age, of maybe a week-and-a-half, and, two older ones about a week older and two weeks older or so respectively.

They are delightful...and of course letting them fly about or be out of the cage is very good if one can do so.

Have you any other Birds also or just the one Dove?



Best wishes, 

Phil
las vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Aileen, 

And welcome to Pigeon Talk, thanks for helping the little dove. The tail feathers should take about 6 weeks to grow in, if as you say they were pulled out as a result of injury during cat encounter. If the bird requires antibiotics for the incident, you would want augmentin, which most likely you'd only be able to get on a timely basis w/a prescription or by going to a vet. Best bet on the heating pad would be to set it on low, have no crimps/wrinkles in it so that "hot spots" are created. Also, if the cage is large enuf and the pad small enuf, it's good for the bird to have the option of being on the pad or off, ie. an area to step on where there is no pad as well. Supportive care is very important for their recovery, so as Brad mentioned, a good bird seed and fresh water, keeping an eye on the bowls so that you can see if they are actually eating and drinking. Good luck and keep us posted.

fp


----------

